# Fluoride to blame?



## karen16 (Dec 31, 2009)

Have had Hashi's for 9 years refused to take meds as they only mask the problem not cure it. Tried natural health, TSH level went to 36 and decided to take meds. National shortage of meds so couldn't take. Took one more chance at natural solution since couldn't get the meds, started using fluoride free toothpaste. Three months later TSH level 4.35?? Anyone else had these results. Waiting for six months to have blood work redone, this time will have them test for the antibodies.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I've tried fluoride, no fluoride and everything in between. The bottom line is the only real "cure" for hashi's is to remove the thyroid or hope it dies off on its own. There's no natural cure and no meds that will do much.

As for the TSH, I can go from 5.5 to 22 within a week and then back to 5. I've done that before myself. Par for the course with hashi's. My doctor once told me the only way to stop a speeding train is to remove it from the tracks. We either live with it as it is, hope that meds alleviate some of the troubles or remove the gland and regulate things that way.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

karen16 said:


> Have had Hashi's for 9 years refused to take meds as they only mask the problem not cure it. Tried natural health, TSH level went to 36 and decided to take meds. National shortage of meds so couldn't take. Took one more chance at natural solution since couldn't get the meds, started using fluoride free toothpaste. Three months later TSH level 4.35?? Anyone else had these results. Waiting for six months to have blood work redone, this time will have them test for the antibodies.


Hi Karen and welcome to the board. Hmmmmmmmmmm; well I would say taking your thyroxine medication would be treating the condition, not masking it. I sure would not want to tell a diabetic that taking insulin was only masking their condition.

That said, not treating your condition will ultimately take it's toll on your heart and other bodily organs. If you do have Hashi's, going on a roller coaster ride is sometimes typical.

How were you diagnosed w/ Hashimoto's?

While I prefer to avoid as many chemicals as possible, I doubt that fluoride has caused you to have Hashimoto's. This is a genetically acquired autoimmune disease.

Chemicals can exacerbate the situation though; especially pesticides.


----------

